# Electrical problems with my Phaeton. Someone help me?



## ricardunt (Jan 16, 2016)

Hello.
I need your help. I own a Vw Phaeton 3.0 TDI 2004. A few days ago , everytime i take the ignition key of the car , the car 'dies' ( headlights , radio , doors , alarm... ) and it stops working for a couple of minutes. When i put the key again , the car starts working and everything works 100% but if i remove the key again , the car dies again. The car runs fine if i ride it a whole day , no problems at all. The following day , the car dies again. What's wrong with it? 
Thank you


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

ricardunt said:


> Hello.
> I need your help. I own a Vw Phaeton 3.0 TDI 2004. A few days ago , everytime i take the ignition key of the car , the car 'dies' ( headlights , radio , doors , alarm... ) and it stops working for a couple of minutes. When i put the key again , the car starts working and everything works 100% but if i remove the key again , the car dies again. The car runs fine if i ride it a whole day , no problems at all. The following day , the car dies again. What's wrong with it?


Been there done that. Your left-side battery is flat. You're partly charging it when you drive it for a while, but not anywhere near full. Inserting the key stimulates the car to bridge in the right-side battery to make things work. If it's still engaged at the time you shut down the car, the paralleling relay will release and the right-side battery won't be in the system anymore a short while after shutdown.

Insert standard "check and charge battery, replace with VW genuine" speech here. I'll add that many European users have had issues in winter, when they're using the auxiliary heater to warm up the car and then only making short trips. If you have an auxiliary heater and you're making heavy use of it, you may not be doing enough driving to put that energy back in the battery.

If you have a decent battery charger, attach it to the left-side battery overnight and see if it recovers. If not, you may be due for a replacement.

Jason


----------



## ricardunt (Jan 16, 2016)

*Phaeton*



jyoung8607 said:


> Been there done that. Your left-side battery is flat. You're partly charging it when you drive it for a while, but not anywhere near full. Inserting the key stimulates the car to bridge in the right-side battery to make things work. If it's still engaged at the time you shut down the car, the paralleling relay will release and the right-side battery won't be in the system anymore a short while after shutdown.
> 
> Insert standard "check and charge battery, replace with VW genuine" speech here. I'll add that many European users have had issues in winter, when they're using the auxiliary heater to warm up the car and then only making short trips. If you have an auxiliary heater and you're making heavy use of it, you may not be doing enough driving to put that energy back in the battery.
> 
> ...



Hello Jason,
Thanks for your help, both battery packs are new.
A mechanic told me I could be the steering column (locking direction).
It's possible???????
thank you


----------



## august125 (Feb 21, 2015)

Ensure your new batteries are firmly connected and that the contacts are clean. Beyond that, a VCDS scan should be performed to determine if there may be any issues with the J367 Battery Monitoring Controller.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

ricardunt said:


> Hello Jason,
> Thanks for your help, both battery packs are new.
> A mechanic told me I could be the steering column (locking direction).
> It's possible???????
> thank you


Hard to see how the steering column could possibly cause those symptoms. The usual steering column problem doesn't affect the electrics, just prevents the car from starting. I agree with Jason, it's 100% the LH battery.


----------



## cbh123 (Aug 25, 2013)

invisiblewave said:


> Hard to see how the steering column could possibly cause those symptoms. The usual steering column problem doesn't affect the electrics, just prevents the car from starting. I agree with Jason, it's 100% the LH battery.


X2 
my bet is a bad or very discharged LH battery


----------



## ricardunt (Jan 16, 2016)

Hello,
I also agree with you,I found it odd that it was the steering column.
A month ago I changed the two batteries (VW genuine) and the battery control unit (VW3D0 915 181 C) and relay (VW3D0 906 383) and was then that started to have these problems.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Stick a multimeter on your LH battery with the ignition off.


----------



## ricardunt (Jan 16, 2016)

invisiblewave said:


> Stick a multimeter on your LH battery with the ignition off.


Hello,

Test the battery LH with the ignition off and is more or less in 10.11v the other is in 12.45v.


----------



## ricardunt (Jan 16, 2016)

jyoung8607 said:


> Been there done that. Your left-side battery is flat. You're partly charging it when you drive it for a while, but not anywhere near full. Inserting the key stimulates the car to bridge in the right-side battery to make things work. If it's still engaged at the time you shut down the car, the paralleling relay will release and the right-side battery won't be in the system anymore a short while after shutdown.
> 
> Insert standard "check and charge battery, replace with VW genuine" speech here. I'll add that many European users have had issues in winter, when they're using the auxiliary heater to warm up the car and then only making short trips. If you have an auxiliary heater and you're making heavy use of it, you may not be doing enough driving to put that energy back in the battery.
> 
> ...


Hello,
I tested the battery LH with the ignition off and is more or less in 10.11v. the other is in 12.45v.
It is possible may be the Ignition starter switch ???? Because so retreat the ignition switch turns off everything and not working for a few seconds.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

No, it's your batteries. You need _at least _another 2v from your LH battery.


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

ricardunt said:


> Hello,
> I tested the battery LH with the ignition off and is more or less in 10.11v. the other is in 12.45v.
> It is possible may be the Ignition starter switch ???? Because so retreat the ignition switch turns off everything and not working for a few seconds.


I think you've already had the relevant advice. 12.45V might be OK for RH battery... but it sounds a little low... depends how long since last charged. But 10.11V for the LH battery is disastrous. At 10.11 it just might be one bad cell... but my gut instinct is that it's not charging at all for some reason.

Do you have a charger that is designed for AGM batteries? if so, it probably needs hours and hours of charge (somebody might know here) but I'd say a couple of days! But if it is just not charged, you need to find out why....

Good luck!!

M


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

10.11v is lower than anything I remember anybody else reporting. Mine starts causing problems at anything below 12.3v.


----------



## ricardunt (Jan 16, 2016)

*Electrical problems with my. Someone help me?*



n968412L said:


> I think you've already had the relevant advice. 12.45V might be OK for RH battery... but it sounds a little low... depends how long since last charged. But 10.11V for the LH battery is disastrous. At 10.11 it just might be one bad cell... but my gut instinct is that it's not charging at all for some reason.
> 
> Do you have a charger that is designed for AGM batteries? if so, it probably needs hours and hours of charge (somebody might know here) but I'd say a couple of days! But if it is just not charged, you need to find out why....
> 
> ...




Both batteries are fresh and the battery controller and relay. was all mounted at the same time. the next day it started happening


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

ricardunt said:


> Both batteries are fresh and the battery controller and relay. was all mounted at the same time. the next day it started happening


Then sounds like the LH battery is bad. Need to charge it properly, and get it tested. Properly.

Not trivial. If you've got the previous battery and controller, you could change one or both back to do some selective diagnosis? 

It's hard to sort these things out without access to good test equipment... and substitute parts. But not easy to get a substitute LH battery.....


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

ricardunt said:


> Both batteries are fresh and the battery controller and relay. was all mounted at the same time. the next day it started happening


The LH battery might be new, but it definitely isn't fresh if it's only outputting 10v. Did you charge it fully before fitting it?


----------



## Callsignviper12 (Dec 9, 2015)

Napa Auto Online part #85323a one of the top 5 best things I bought for my P. I heard these have been replaced with a new unit and its no where near the quality as this one. Get em while you can. It's not only for charging AGM batts but also to keep constant voltages on the LH while you work your P. 

Search the P forums for battery maintainer. Michael did a great write up on this subject.

~Darren


----------



## ricardunt (Jan 16, 2016)

*Electrical-problems-with-my-Phaeton-Someone-help-me?*

The strange thing is that I get to the car and he has no system or lights, nothing. but when I give the key and he takes everything back to normal. 
which is nonetheless strange.
And when I give the key or switch off the car I hear a noise (knock) in the trunk type a hammer.
The noise never did, just now.

I think that comes from this part....


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't know how many times we have to say it. Your left hand battery has gone the way of the proverbial parrot, it is deceased, this parrot is dead, it is no more. When you put the key in the ignition, the car detects the dead parrot and automagically activates the dead parrot paralleling relay, thereby allowing the right hand parrot to supply the power that the dead left hand parrot can no longer supply. The clunk you're hearing is the relay. The vehicle is then temporarily powered by the right hand battery until it starts, at which point the alternator takes over from the dead parrot. The clunk has always been there, you've just never noticed it before.


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

invisiblewave said:


> The clunk you're hearing is the relay.


And the picture you have posted is indeed the battery paralleling relay. 

So it is 100% clear that the LH battery is unserviceable. It needs to be proved to be sound and charged, or if it is faulty it needs to be replaced. Separately you need to determine if the vehicle is charging it. This is not hard with the right equipment... but not easy without. You'll just be guessing.

Keep us posted.....

Good luck.


----------



## ricardunt (Jan 16, 2016)

invisiblewave said:


> I don't know how many times we have to say it. Your left hand battery has gone the way of the proverbial parrot, it is deceased, this parrot is dead, it is no more. When you put the key in the ignition, the car detects the dead parrot and automagically activates the dead parrot paralleling relay, thereby allowing the right hand parrot to supply the power that the dead left hand parrot can no longer supply. The clunk you're hearing is the relay. The vehicle is then temporarily powered by the right hand battery until it starts, at which point the alternator takes over from the dead parrot. The clunk has always been there, you've just never noticed it before.


Hello
I do not want you to get upset about my asking.
I'm not mechanic or electrician'm just trying to figure out how to run, I have been doing tests because I've been to two mechanics and they tell me different things and do not believe them, I think you're right give my questions not wanting to annoy anyone .
thank you


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

I don't think Martin (Invisiblewave) is annoyed - he's just emphasizing something I also very very strongly believe - ie that your LH battery is the cause of your symptoms- everything else is probably nonsense from technicians who lack the relevant in-depth experience of Phaetons. So there is no doubt in the minds of all the experienced guys on this forum that the LH battery is currently the source of the symptoms. What is much harder to diagnose is whether the battery has suddenly gone bad - or whether there is something more fundamentally wrong with the charging. However if the RH battery is holding charge, and has run the car for a few hours (bearing in mind it's quite a bit smaller than the LH battery), I now suspect the charging is probably OK (ie reversing what I thought a few days ago)... so I'm now more suspicious that it is the LH battery.

Where did you get it - can you take it back and get a replacement?

Regards

M


----------



## ricardunt (Jan 16, 2016)

n968412L said:


> And the picture you have posted is indeed the battery paralleling relay.
> 
> So it is 100% clear that the LH battery is unserviceable. It needs to be proved to be sound and charged, or if it is faulty it needs to be replaced. Separately you need to determine if the vehicle is charging it. This is not hard with the right equipment... but not easy without. You'll just be guessing.
> 
> ...


Hello
It is normal LH battery warm up a bit? I do not burn when I put my hand but I feel hot


----------



## ricardunt (Jan 16, 2016)

n968412L said:


> And the picture you have posted is indeed the battery paralleling relay.
> 
> So it is 100% clear that the LH battery is unserviceable. It needs to be proved to be sound and charged, or if it is faulty it needs to be replaced. Separately you need to determine if the vehicle is charging it. This is not hard with the right equipment... but not easy without. You'll just be guessing.
> 
> ...


Hello
It is normal LH battery and the relay heat up a bit? I do not burn when I put my hand but I feel hot


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

ricardunt said:


> Hello
> It is normal LH battery and the relay heat up a bit? I do not burn when I put my hand but I feel hot


To be honest, I'm not 100% sure - I don't normally check these components out while I'm driving.... I'm not going anywhere today, but I'll try and remember to have a feel tomorrow.

Not sure about the LH battery being warm... but it shouldn't be. Batteries don't normally run warm. The relay being warm sounds like it is continuously energized - which it probably shouldn't be. But would be if the LH battery has failed, and the relay has closed to power the car from the RH battery.

Can't be 100% sure - the Phaeton's electrics and logic are sufficient complex to fool us from time to time... but I'm pretty sure of the above.

So... need to sort out that LH battery!

ONe thing I don't think you've told us is what the battery voltage is on the LH battery with the car running - ie measured with a multimeter. In fact it would be good to know what the equivalent is on the RH battery with the engine running...

Ignore the voltmeter in the dash - it's not really connected to the batteries, and is not much use in normal diagnosis.

Regards

M


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi,
I second all the posts above. 
Have the battery checked with a proper battery tester. It sounds very odd to me that the battery warms up to the extend that you can feel it. My LHB (I mean my Phaeton`s one ) shows about 12.3-13.4V with the ignition off and the RHB about 13.1V.
Also inspect the ground cable of both batteries, they should have a thin brown wire bolted to them. Those wires are used by the battery control unit to monitor the condition of the batteries.
I hope it helps.

Gabriel.

P.S. Together with you, we are four Phaeton owners from the Iberian Peninsula in the forum. Not bad...


----------



## Dangerrous (Sep 14, 2014)

*general battery parameters*

The large battery on the left in the boot is an AGM battery and must be of this type, it powers all the electric equipment on the car. Charge it for around 4 days on an AGM (Absorbent Glass Mat) battery charger, this will condition the battery before getting it ready to trickle charge. Fully charged you should expect around 12.7volts (check this on the battery posts), when the car is running rev to around 1500rpm, turn off all electrical equipment and the battery should go up to around 14.5volts. This is the case for both batteries. Now turn on the blower, lights, and seat heaters; the battery should now read around 13volts. These tests prove the battery and alternator, along with the change over relay and other stuff. Your battery should never get warmer than it's surroundings unless it's getting a heavy power draw or a cell has gone, if your batteries are new and of the correct type, you have another problem and it will need to be looked at professionally. I use a c-tek battery maintainer £65, worth every penny
Darren


----------



## zoltan99 (Jul 22, 2013)

Your Left-hand battery SHOULD NOT be warm. I would use caution, a battery with an internal short will lose voltage in increments of 2 volts (as the 2 volt cells short together) and if they all short, you can be in for a serious electrical fire or an explosion! As it charges it will overheat and begin to swell, if it is allowed to bulge outwards it may eventually explode and leak acid all over the inside of your nice car. I understand that you replaced it a month ago. The fact that it rests at 10V says to me that one cell has a serious electrical problem, it should rest at 12V. Your symptoms are a result of this shorted cell. Your left hand battery is _bad_ and not only that, but _dangerous_. Every time your car is running, it is charging this battery with a faulty cell at ~13V, and in turn over heating it. Heat is the enemy of a battery. It will get worse and potentially fail in a dangerous and spectacular way. Go back to who sold you the batteries and tell them one of them is faulty but the other is doing great. This is for your safety and the correct operation of your car.

A discharged AGM battery will sometimes get down below 11V, but once charged rests again at close to 12V. Yours is not doing this. It is faulty.


----------



## pgoober (Jan 4, 2009)

*Has the OP confirmed that the L battery is AGM in their car?*

When I saw the heat issue raised I wondered if the battery currently installed in the car is not the proper AGM type (or size).

Could the OP confirm that battery is an AGM currently?

I agree with others that heat + batteries = bad and potentially dangerous

-BD


----------



## ricardunt (Jan 16, 2016)

Hello.
Both batteries are genuine Vw. The relay (previous picture) is normal to be hot or not ???
Initially I had a problem with the LH battery (AGM) she warmed until it began to swell. was changed the controller of the batteries, the batteries and one of the relays, the only one that is not changed is the relay is in the image of the previous post.
Now have this problem,
Today I will test the battery and the relay, so have results I give news.


----------



## ricardunt (Jan 16, 2016)

Gabs08PHTN said:


> Hi,
> I second all the posts above.
> Have the battery checked with a proper battery tester. It sounds very odd to me that the battery warms up to the extend that you can feel it. My LHB (I mean my Phaeton`s one ) shows about 12.3-13.4V with the ignition off and the RHB about 13.1V.
> Also inspect the ground cable of both batteries, they should have a thin brown wire bolted to them. Those wires are used by the battery control unit to monitor the condition of the batteries.
> ...


Hola.
Siempre es bueno conocer persona en la península Ibérica con VW Phaeton. :wave:
En Madrid hay tiendas de piezas utilizadas para el VW Phaeton?
Abrazo


----------



## ricardunt (Jan 16, 2016)

n968412L said:


> And the picture you have posted is indeed the battery paralleling relay.
> 
> So it is 100% clear that the LH battery is unserviceable. It needs to be proved to be sound and charged, or if it is faulty it needs to be replaced. Separately you need to determine if the vehicle is charging it. This is not hard with the right equipment... but not easy without. You'll just be guessing.
> 
> ...




battery LH -Ignition off "keyless" < 7.10v -Ignition on 12.42v -Working >13.78v


Starter battery -Ignition off "keyless" 12.57v -Ignition on 12.48v -Working > 13.80v



Hello,
When the LG battery is connected to the switch is OK, retreat when the ignition key is in the LH battery 12.42v 
after a few seconds I hear a click and values go down the pike for + - 5.10v. 
I return to for the key in the ignition and values go up for 12.42v. :banghead:

Tomorrow there'll VW workshop to see what they tell me.

Sorry can not seem to post a table of values


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

All of that is consistent with a bad LH battery. When you put the key in, the relay is activated, so the 12.42v you're reading on the LH battery is actually the voltage supplied by the RH battery through the relay. The clunk is the relay returning to its original state, isolating the LH battery again, hence the voltage drop. Maybe Gabriel can translate this into Portuguese, maybe that'll help! Gab, what's Portuguese for dead parrot??


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi all,
I am afraid I cannot speak Portuguese , however I can translate your post into Spanish. No problem at all. Perhaps that way Ricardo can get the picture. In any case I would rather prefer that he asked me in case he did not understand your explanation.
With regards to the "dead parrot", I would say that unless you are a great fan of Monty Python, it is difficult for someone in this side of the world to understand its full meaning. Nevertheless it is quite appropiate .

Gabriel


----------



## ricardunt (Jan 16, 2016)

hello, 
the parrot of meaning from what we use as a butterfly. They can write in English I realize there is no problem since my writing is not as strong.


----------



## ricardunt (Jan 16, 2016)

*Thread: Electrical problems with my Phaeton. Someone help me?*

hello, does anyone know where I can buy the VW Phaeton diagnostic program that is reliable and cheap?


----------



## ricardunt (Jan 16, 2016)

Hello guys,
as I said I was leave my car in the VW workshop.
Yesterday I spoke with them and I was already saying that it was the alternator, door, flashes etc. Then he told them to take the test LH battery and not see anything else, they began to say it could not be that he had nothing to do with the battery.
For not being there for saying stupid :screwy: things said he had a friend ( you all  ) in the United States who worked in American Vw and then tell them what you have told me. Their conversation changed completely until they called the mechanic electrician, then went back to explain the symptoms and what you told me I could be and told me that I could be right.
Today I spoke to the mechanic electrician who came to reason said after the battery was defective and was going to send for another battery, but when he got another battery would make new tests to understand why only the negative pole side of the heats.


You have no idea what can be? Why only the negative side heats?


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

ricardunt said:


> hello, does anyone know where I can buy the VW Phaeton diagnostic program that is reliable and cheap?


Buy a genuine VAG-COM (VCDS & HEX-USB+CAN Interface):

http://store.ross-tech.com/shop/VCHUC.html

http://www.vag-com-portugues.com/

-Eric


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Might I suggest that you write in Portuguese and we can translate it using Google Translate or even Bing Translate?

Posso sugerir que você escrever em Português e pode traduzi-lo usando o Google Translate ou mesmo Bing traduzir?


-Eric


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

ricardunt said:


> You have no idea what can be? Why only the negative side heats?


sounds like you're getting somewhere....

I suspect that if there is a bad cell in the LH battery, it's probably in one of six locations within the case... and it sounds like it's by the negative pole- which is why it would be warm there.

Keep us posted!

Good luck

M


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

*Archival Note:*

There is a further discussion about a hot battery in this thread:
VW Phaeton V6 3.0 diesel Vehicle Power Supply Battery overheat

Chris


----------



## ricardunt (Jan 16, 2016)

Olá.
O meu Phaeton ainda se encontra na oficina Vw, falei hoje com eles e ainda não sabiam de nada, pior vieram-me dizer que afinal a bateria que na 6ª feira estava avariada afinal esta boa :screwy::screwy: . disse-lhe, então vocês na 6ª feira garantiram-me que a minha bateria estava avariada e agora vem com a historia que está boa.... que porcaria de trabalho andam vocês a fazer? Oficina, então peço desculpa, amanha volto a ligar-lhe para si a dizer se a bateria esta boa ou má. Vou ficar há espera que me digam amanha alguma coisa.

Entretanto pedi a um amigo para me leres os erros, vou deixar aqui se houver alguém que saiba ler os erros e possa dar mais umas digas 
Obrigado pela vossa ajuda.....


Tuesday,15,December,2015,18:22:52:62939
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 12.12.0.0
Data version: 20130910


VIN: WVWZZZ3DZ58002432 License Plate: 94-22-ZE
Mileage: 172670km-107292mi Repair Order: 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 3D (3D - VW Phaeton (2002 > 2006))
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 07 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 23 27 28 29 2E
34 36 37 38 39 46 47 55 56 57 65 66 68 69 71 75 76 77

VIN: WVWZZZ3DZ58002432 Mileage: 172670km/107292miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 3D0 907 401 HW: 8E0 907 401 AB
Component: 3.0L V6TDI G200AG 0040 
Revision: --H01--- Serial number: VWZ3Z0D3257788
Coding: 0011773
Shop #: WSC 82228 540 419878
VCID: DCB7F2FB1CDEDCFE28B-5072

4 Faults Found:
005488 - Engine Start Blocked by Immobilizer 
P1570 - 000 - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 172660 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2064.00.00
Time: 00:00:00

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 819 /min
Torque: 46.8 Nm
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Duty Cycle: 1.0 %
Voltage: 11.70 V
Bin. Bits: 00001101
Torque: 1035.3 Nm

001025 - EGR System 
P0401 - 002 - Insufficient Flow
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01110010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 172666 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2064.00.00
Time: 00:00:00

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1323 /min
Torque: 140.4 Nm
Speed: 28.0 km/h
Duty Cycle: 55.8 %
Duty Cycle: 20.9 %
Mass Air / Rev.: 458.3 mg/str
Duty Cycle: 29.2 %

005662 - Glowplug for Cylinder 5 (Q15) 
P161E - 001 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01110001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 172668 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2064.00.00
Time: 00:00:00

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 777 /min
Torque: 187.2 Nm
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Duty Cycle: 1.0 %
Voltage: 12.84 V
Duty Cycle: 22.5 %
Temperature: 25.2∞C

006480 - Radiator Fan (V7) 
P1950 - 001 - Movement Restricted / Jammed - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 5
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 172668 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2064.00.00
Time: 00:00:00

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1344 /min
Torque: 89.7 Nm
Speed: 33.6 km/h
Duty Cycle: 23.3 %
Duty Cycle: 23.3 %
Duty Cycle: 23.3 %
Duty Cycle: 23.3 %

Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09L-927-760.lbl
Part No SW: 09L 927 760 E HW: GS1 9.0 4.1 
Component: AG6 09L 3.0l V6TDI 2201 
Coding: 0000101
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3979CB6F73AC49D693D-5072

2 Faults Found:
18270 - Powertrain Data Bus 
P1862 - 000 - Missing Message from Instrument Cluster - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 35
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2064.00.00
Time: 00:00:00

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
RPM: 0 /min
RPM: 0 /min
(no units): 30.0
(no units): 25.0
Temperature: 19.0∞C
T.B. Angle: 0.0∞

18265 - Load Signal 
P1857 - 000 - Error Message from ECU - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 35
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2064.00.00
Time: 00:00:00


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3D0-614-517.lbl
Part No: 3D0 614 517 AK
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0047 
Coding: 0008356
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 6BD5212749702B46511-5072

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 909 135 Q HW: 5WK 470 22
Component: Kessy 6610 
Revision: 66105312 Serial number: VWZ3Z0D3257788
Coding: 0217324
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 3365F94751C0B386591-5072

Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX

3 Faults Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent
00087 - Terminal 30 for Starting Relevant Consumers 
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent
00184 - Control Circuit for Engine Start/Stop Switch 
007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: 3D0-959-759.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 759 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1520 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 3561C75F5FB4ADB6775-5072

4 Faults Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
00457 - Control Module for Network (J519) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00477 - Control Module; Display & Input; Comfort CAN; Front (J523) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01308 - Control Module for Roof Electronics (J528) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 07: Control Head Labels: 3D0-035-00x-07.lbl
Part No: 3D0 035 007 P
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0253 
Coding: 0400725
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 264310139212D62ECEF-5072

2 Faults Found:
00857 - CD Changer Unit (R41) 
003 - Mechanical Failure
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3D0-907-040.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 040 H
Component: Climatronic D1 2021 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 23450907E1202306A91-5072

3 Faults Found:
00016 - Motor for Footwell/Defrost Flap; Rear Right (V195) 
014 - Defective
00056 - Interior Temperature Sensor Blower (V210) 
014 - Defective
00477 - Control Module; Display & Input; Comfort CAN; Front (J523) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3D0-937-049-V1.clb
Part No: 3D0 937 049 G
Component: STG.Bordnetz 5001 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 60200 261 55635
VCID: 2E53E833BAE29E6E36F-5072

2 Faults Found:
01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
014 - Defective - Intermittent
00907 - Intervention load Management 
000 - -

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 601 E
Component: 0J Airbag 8.4E+ H10 0935 
Coding: 0012362
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2541171FEF14DD36C75-5072

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3D0-953-549.lbl
Part No: 3D0 953 549 D
Component: Lenks‰ulenmodul 3401 
Coding: 0000032
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2E53E833BAE29E6E36F-5072

1 Fault Found:
00457 - Control Module for Network (J519) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3D0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 3D0 920 882 N
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 0521 
Coding: 0007111
Shop #: WSC 00001 261 82307
VCID: 326BFC43AEDABA8E527-5072

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 18: Aux. Heat Labels: None
Part No: 3D0 815 005 AD
Component: Standheizung 2426 
Shop #: WSC 00018 261 105007
VCID: 5FCD45F78DC847E6CD9-5072

1 Fault Found:
00664 - Fuel gauge 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101 
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: F0EFB64BE056489EE43-5072

8 Faults Found:
00461 - Control Module for Seat Memory; Passenger (J521) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00908 - Control Module for Wiper Motor 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01308 - Control Module for Roof Electronics (J528) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01327 - Control Module for Parking Aid (J446) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01335 - Drivers Seat/Mirror Position Control Module (J543) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01207 - Control Module for Auxiliary Heater (J364) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01303 - Telephone Transceiver (R36) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
02174 - Analog/Digital clock 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 29: Left Light Labels: 3D0-909-157.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) X012 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00001 261 54873
VCID: E6C3D013D292962E8EF-5000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control Labels: 3D0-907-553-V2.clb
Part No: 3D0 907 553 C
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C3V0 1122 
Coding: 0005521
Shop #: WSC 00001 261 56780
VCID: 275D1D179518CF26F59-5072

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 3D0-959-760.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 760 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1520 
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2D51EF3FB7E4E5760F5-5072

5 Faults Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
00457 - Control Module for Network (J519) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00466 - Control Module for Steering Column Electronics (J527) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00477 - Control Module; Display & Input; Comfort CAN; Front (J523) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01308 - Control Module for Roof Electronics (J528) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 3D0-919-887.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 887 J
Component: NAVIGATION 0188 
Coding: 0400000
Shop #: WSC 00001 261 21554
VCID: 3B75D16779907BC6811-5072

1 Fault Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 38: Roof Electronics Labels: 3D0-907-135.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 135 B
Component: Dachmodul 0605 
Coding: 0000055
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 224B0C03FE3A2A0EA27-5072

3 Faults Found:
00220 - Connection to Sunroof 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00926 - Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
00308 - Supply Voltage for Motors for Sunroof/sunroof Shade 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 39: Right Light Labels: 3D0-909-158.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) 0001 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00001 261 21554
VCID: E7DDDD17D5988F26B59-5072

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3D0-959-933.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 933 F
Component: HSG 0101 
Coding: 0000040
Shop #: WSC 00005 261 91941
VCID: 3365F94751C0B386591

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3D1 959 701 F
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 5616

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 3D1 959 702 F
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 5616

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 3D0 959 703 F
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 5616

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 3D0 959 704 F
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 5616

Subsystem 5 - Part No: 3D0 909 610 C
Component: 3L HDSG 2330

Subsystem 6 - Part No: 7L0 907 719 
Component: Neigungssensor 0020


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 7Lx-035-4xx-47.lbl
Part No: 3D0 035 466 A
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0118 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 204F060BF036381EB43-5072

2 Faults Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
00459 - Control Module for Display and Input; Front (J523) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: None
Part No: 3D0 907 273 G
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0026 
Coding: 0310214
Shop #: WSC 01095 002 1048576
VCID: 2A5BE423860AF24EEA7-5072

1 Fault Found:
02757 - Learning Tire Pressures 
000 - - - MIL ON

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: 3D1-955-119.lbl
Part No: 3D1 955 119 A
Component: Front Wiper 2005 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 275D1D179518CF26F59-5072

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 71: Battery Charger Labels: 3D0-915-181.lbl
Part No: 3D0 915 181 C
Component: Batteriemanagement 2700 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 23450907E1202306A91-5072

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 3D0-919-283.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 283 C
Component: 01 Einparkhilfe  0807 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2A5BE423860AF24EEA7-5072

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: None
Part No: 3W0 035 729 C
Component: Telefon 0241 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 377DCD5745B85FA6659-5072

1 Fault Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

Have you replaced your dead, broken, failed, dangerous battery yet?

If not, why not? If you have further questions, we'll try to help, but myself and other posters have clearly outlined the problem for you.

Please, just do it.

Instructions here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5601569-Battery-replacement-procedure

Jason


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> Hello,
> A month ago I changed the two batteries (VW genuine) and the battery control unit (3D0 915 181C) and relay (3D0 906 383) and was then that started to have these problems.
> Ricardunt


Hi ricardunt,

It looks like your problem has deteriorated into an argument with your garage about the warranty on the new batteries they supplied.

Jason (and everyone else who posted) is giving you very good advice: change the left battery again. In every case where someone has posted a scan like yours, the problem has been with the *left* battery. Sometimes the left battery has been dragged down by a faulty *right* battery, but the symptoms are caused by the left battery.

Please can you confirm the batteries you have on the car now? Can you take a photo of them, showing the part numbers? Jason's forum thread, that he linked in his post above, contains the best advice about the batteries.

We are anxious to help as much as possible, and perhaps there is another fault with a relay or alternator cable, for example, but we can't say much until we are sure that the left battery does not have a faulty cell. If the left battery runs hot, and you have reports of so many problems caused by low voltage (during engine cranking) in your scan, then surely the new left battery is damaged.

The *left *battery (viewed when standing behind the car, or sitting in the driver's seat looking at the road) is the large *AGM *one It should not be a standard "wet" lead-acid battery.

Chris


----------



## ricardunt (Jan 16, 2016)

Paximus said:


> Hi ricardunt,
> 
> It looks like your problem has deteriorated into an argument with your garage about the warranty on the new batteries they supplied.
> 
> ...


Olá Chris,

A unidade de control de baterias 3D0 915 181C o relay é 3D0 906 383 a bateria starting 000 915 105 DE 
a AGM 000 915 105 CE o relay que está na foto foi o único que não foi trocado.
É a única foto que tenho, quando for há oficina tiro mais fotos.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201470230593865&l=43efb55470


----------



## ricardunt (Jan 16, 2016)

Olá.
Falei com a oficina Vw onde tenho o meu carro, disseram-me que, a bateria o relay e a unidade de controlo das baterias estava tudo bom.
Como não conseguem descobrir qual é o problema falaram com a S.I.V.A Importador oficial em Portugal para a VW AUDI SKODA LAMBORGUINI BENTLEY e são os engenheiros mecânicos da S.I.V.A que estão agora a tentar resolver o problema.
Já não sei o que pensar deles.
Eu continuo a achar que vocês têm razão. 
Amanha vou voltar a falar com eles e quando tiver mais novidades venho aqui.
abraço


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Do you have a flashlight in your lighter socket? My battery died, but VCDS said my battery controller was good. Some time later, I noticed that the flashlight was in charging mode. I have a cheap flashlight I bought at an auto parts store. It works great and glows red when it's charging. Somehow, it got switched to charging mode and drained my battery.

If not a flashlight, do you have a USB power adapter for an iPhone or something else you keep plugged in? 

For my flashlight, I think the current drain was too small for the controller to notice, but enough to drain the battery. I drive another car in the winter, so it was sitting for a while before the battery died. After charging both batteries and removing the flashlight, the batteries were still charged up after sitting for 2 weeks without driving the car.


Você tem uma lanterna em seu soquete do isqueiro? Minha bateria morreu, mas VCDS disse meu controlador da bateria foi boa. Algum tempo depois, notei que a lanterna estava em modo de carregamento. Eu tenho uma lanterna barato que eu comprei em uma loja de autopeças. Ele funciona muito bem e brilha em vermelho quando está carregando. De alguma forma, ele foi colocado no modo de carregamento e drenado minha bateria.

Se não for uma lanterna, você tem um adaptador de energia USB para um iPhone ou qualquer outra coisa você continuar ligado?

Para minha lanterna, acho que a fuga de corrente era demasiado pequeno para o controlador de aviso, mas o suficiente para drenar a bateria. Eu dirijo um outro carro no inverno, por isso estava sentado por um tempo antes que a bateria morreu. Depois de carregar as duas baterias e remover a lanterna, as baterias ainda cobrada-se após a sessão por 2 semanas sem conduzir o carro.


----------



## ricardunt (Jan 16, 2016)

Hello,
I spoke today with the workshop and have discovered what problem my Phaeton has.
They told me that there are three parts that had picked up water and they were short-circuited and made the battery consumption.
The pieces are Rear Auxiliary Heater Element 3D0959984, Air Con Heating Temperature 4E0820539 Sensor and Actuator Calefacción Climate ventilation 3D0959311

Here in the forum a post that explains how to disassemble the air conditioning system to exchange these parts ???

Here in Portugal, with the workshops we always have one foot behind (very careful) .....


Ola,
Falei hoje com a oficina e já descobriram qual o problema que o meu Phaeton tem.
Disseram-me que há 3 peças que tinham apanhado agua e que estavam em curto circuito e faziam o consumo da bateria. 
As peças são Rear Heater Auxiliary Element 3D0959984 , Air Con Heating Temperature Sensor 4E0820539 e Calefacción Servomotor Clima Ventilación 3D0959311

Aqui no forum há algum post que explique como desmontar o sistema de ar condicionado para trocar estas peças???

Aqui em Portugal, com as oficinas temos de ter sempre um pé atrás ( Cuidado ) .....


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

There are numerous threads covering the a/c, depending on exactly which parts you need. If you had a scan it would help, that has the G numbers for sensors and V numbers for a/c actuators, there are a lot of them. Some are easier to get to than others, most are difficult, some are really difficult. Michael says in one of his posts that the a/c unit is the first thing attached to the chassis during assembly and everything else is bolted on top. I currently have a problem with the centre vent, but getting to the actuator is difficult, even for that.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

ricardunt,

Here are pages from PartsBase.org showing where those parts are located:

Aqui estão as páginas do PartsBase.org mostrando onde se situam as partes:


3D0959984 (click on #31 in the parts list. clique em #31 na lista de peças):

http://www.partsbase.org/vw/phaeton-phae-eu-2004-81931-footwell-vent/#p-vw-3d0959984

As you can see, there are two of them. Before taking the seat out you need to find out which one it is.

Como você pode ver, existem dois deles. Antes de tomar o lugar que você precisa descobrir qual é.


4E0820539 (click on #30 in the parts list. clique em #30 na lista de peças):

http://www.partsbase.org/vw/phaeton-phae-eu-2004-82020-air-conditioning/#p-vw-4e0820539

As you can see, there are two of these also. Como você pode ver, existem dois destes também.



3D0959311 (click on #29 in the parts list. clique em #29 na lista de peças):

http://www.partsbase.org/vw/phaeton-phae-eu-2004-81931-footwell-vent/#p-vw-3d0959311

There is one under each front seat also, but that's not the only place they are used.

Também há um sob cada banco da frente, mas isso não é o único lugar que eles são usados.

3D0959311 (click on #47 in the parts list. clique em #47 na lista de peças):

http://www.partsbase.org/vw/phaeton-phae-eu-2004-82020-air-conditioning/#p-vw-3d0959311

I counted 14 of them in this parts diagram. Eu contei 14 neste diagrama de peças.



The start button thread has information on removing the front seats, but you need to find out which front seat first and you should buy new bolts for the seat.

O segmento de botão iniciar tem informações sobre como remover os bancos da frente, mas você precisa descobrir qual banco frente primeiro e você deve comprar novos parafusos para o assento.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1683482


I did not find a thread on how to disassemble the air conditioning system. I have seen it before, but can't find it now. 

Não encontrou um segmento sobre como desmontar o sistema de ar condicionado. Eu ter visto isso antes, mas não consigo encontrá-lo agora. 


Good luck.

-Eric


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

ricardunt said:


> Air Con Heating Temperature 4E0820539 Sensor


Hola Ricardo,
I am very glad to gear that VW had sourced out what was wrong with your Phaeton. That is a big step forward!
With regards to the temperature sensor, are you sure that the part that you mention above is the one that you need? The scan that you posted several days ago shows:

00056 - Interior Temperature Sensor Blower (V210) 
014 - Defective

That one is quite easy to replace as it is located between the ashtrays in front of the gear lever.

Gabriel


----------



## ricardunt (Jan 16, 2016)

Ola pessoal,

Desculpem não ter dito nada mais cedo é estive em viagem e só hoje recebi o carro arranjado.
O mecânico descobriu que o para-brisas deixa entrar água pelo o lado direito (o pendura, mandei mudar as peças que estava em curto-circuito que são: frente aquecedor auxiliar Elemento 3D0959984, A/C Aquecimento Sensor de Temperatura 4E0820539 e Servomotor Clima ventilação 3D0959311 e depois de estar tudo ok ainda teve de levar o 
sensor de direcção 8E0953541E.
Agora vamos ver se está tudo bem. :laugh:

Conduzam com cuidado. :laugh:

Hello guys,

Sorry I have not said anything earlier is that I've been traveling and just today I received the car arranged.
The mechanic found that the windscreen lets in water at the right side (front passenger seat, I ordered to change the parts that were in short circuit which are:
Rear Auxiliary Heater Element 3D0959984, Air Con Heating Temperature Sensor and 4E0820539 Calefacción servomotor Climate VENTILACION 3D0959311 and after it's all ok even had to take canceling ring with slip ring; and steering sensor.
Now let's see if it's okay: :laugh::laugh:

Drive carefully :laugh:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...92440336.1073741829.1718810702&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201590493000350&set=a.10201590492440336.1073741829.1718810702&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201590493360359&set=a.10201590492440336.1073741829.1718810702&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201590493280357&set=a.10201590492440336.1073741829.1718810702&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201590492960349&set=a.10201590492440336.1073741829.1718810702&type=3&theater


----------

